# All Passengers please carry gun against violent Uber Drivers



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

*Uber driver shoots passenger to death after his boyfriend vomits in the car and they argue about clean-up fee*

An Uber driver shot and killed a New Mexico passenger on St Patrick's Day after his boyfriend threw up in the car. The driver, Clayton Benedict, got into a heated argument with the passenger over 'a large amount of vomit' in the car.

Far too many drugged up , drunk drivers ..rapes , kidnappings , shootings by Uber drivers.. Is it time that all passengers carry guns ?

Passengers never know who is going to pick them up..It's probably time that they all carry guns and when the drivers starts to get mouthy and threatening to throw you on the curb.. you may have to do what you have to do to protect yourself

Probably everyone is the world would be safer if everyone had guns ..because as we know..A Gun in every hand is a safer world


----------



## OG ant (Oct 11, 2019)

Go to bed kid ?‍♂


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

OG ant said:


> Go to bed kid ?‍♂


OG ..seriously shouldn't Passengers being carrying as well .. damn near everyday we read about a Uber/lyft driver , drunk , drugged up , rape shooting .. Passengers have a right to protect themselves just as drivers do .. I mean you don't want to infringing on their 2nd amendment rights ...correct .. It's probably best if everyone was carrying .. everyone would be safer ..right


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

dauction said:


> *Uber driver shoots passenger to death after his boyfriend vomits in the car and they argue about clean-up fee*
> 
> An Uber driver shot and killed a New Mexico passenger on St Patrick's Day after his boyfriend threw up in the car. The driver, Clayton Benedict, got into a heated argument with the passenger over 'a large amount of vomit' in the car.
> 
> ...


Ever wonder what stupid looks like???????
Wonder no more.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

https://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-new...r-driver-new-mexico-after-fight-over-n1012571


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

Off to work .. Have fun with this


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

https://www.kob.com/albuquerque-new...ver-charged-with-murder-of-passenger/5410149/


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

Uber always mentions that someone "has been banned from driving for the company" after one of these stories. Big whoop.


----------



## troothequalstroll (Oct 12, 2019)

cabs have partitions for a reason AND its NOT to protect riders from drivers

no worries they cant afford a car like a 16 year old can after 3 months of hustle most cant afford a gun & to legally carry

dont work past 7pm & avoid locals by only accepting hotels 30+ miles from the airport & its 90% biz travelleres & 10% prostitutes or hotel employees


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

So do anyone have any updated information on this story?

I remembered when it came out and it’s obvious that the passenger shares at least some of the blame, how much is the question.

Also when did our culture degrade so much that people think they can get pissy drunk, vomit in someone’s car, then act a fool about cleaning fees.

The driver should’ve killed this man but both those dudes learned a hard lesson that night, one of them the final lesson.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

How about it's better not to argue with a driver over a cleanup fee instead of shooting them like you propose.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

All drivers and passengers should carry guns.


----------



## Another Ant (Jun 3, 2019)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> So do anyone have any updated information on this story?


The driver has been charged with second degree murder. He shot the passenger* five times* in the back.

https://www.abqjournal.com/1335764/uber-driver-charged-in-fatal-shooting-of-passenger.html


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> So do anyone have any updated information on this story?


 Updated: Monday, August 26th, 2019 at 11:12pm
Driver waiting trial

https://www.abqjournal.com/1358625/...forward-on-voluntary-manslaughter-charge.html


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

dauction said:


> *Uber driver shoots passenger to death after his boyfriend vomits in the car and they argue about clean-up fee*
> 
> An Uber driver shot and killed a New Mexico passenger on St Patrick's Day after his boyfriend threw up in the car. The driver, Clayton Benedict, got into a heated argument with the passenger over 'a large amount of vomit' in the car.
> 
> ...


Its in your best interests to keep your Uber driver happy !
Capiche ?


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> Its in your best interests to keep your Uber driver happy !
> Capiche ?


 passengers should communicate with driver
Dissatisfaction with service


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

yeah, everyone should have guns. Do you know a very big percent of people who are shot are shot with their own guns? Hum.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Cold Fusion said:


> passengers should communicate with driver
> Dissatisfaction with service


Cargo Room is important.

To haul offensive pax to remote distant burial sites.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Cold Fusion said:


> passengers should communicate with driver
> Dissatisfaction with service


That's not worth shooting that roided up hulk over,

stabbed yes shot no.


----------



## B - uberlyftdriver (Jun 6, 2017)

uber /lyft made it harder to get puke fees....

now it will be street justice, no receipt needed


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

dauction said:


> OG ..seriously shouldn't Passengers being carrying as well .. damn near everyday we read about a Uber/lyft driver , drunk , drugged up , rape shooting .. Passengers have a right to protect themselves just as drivers do .. I mean you don't want to infringing on their 2nd amendment rights ...correct .. It's probably best if everyone was carrying .. everyone would be safer ..right


I see what your doing ?



B - uberlyftdriver said:


> uber /lyft made it harder to get puke fees....
> 
> now it will be street justice, no receipt needed


You can say the same thing about the YouTube shooter. :confusion:


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

Wow. Piles of puke in the backseat and the slain pax bleeding out in the front seat after trying to steal the car. Safe to say that crappy little blue Chevy was a total loss.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

SHalester said:


> yeah, everyone should have guns. Do you know a very big percent of people who are shot are shot with their own guns? Hum.


Sometimes...my Mossberg scares me. My Glock too. My 22...not so much. Anyways that's why they all have trigger locks.


----------



## CarpeNoctem (Sep 12, 2018)

The moral of the OP's trollish story is not use ride share, buy a &%[email protected]& car and forget the gun!


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

Cold Fusion said:


> passengers should communicate with driver
> Dissatisfaction with service


Is this Taco Bell guy from back in the day?


----------



## The Entomologist (Sep 23, 2018)

Uber's cleanup fee has become a mission in such way people will rather kill the passenger than take the loss.

Blame Uber.


----------



## simont23 (Jul 24, 2019)

dauction said:


> *Uber driver shoots passenger to death after his boyfriend vomits in the car and they argue about clean-up fee*
> 
> An Uber driver shot and killed a New Mexico passenger on St Patrick's Day after his boyfriend threw up in the car. The driver, Clayton Benedict, got into a heated argument with the passenger over 'a large amount of vomit' in the car.
> 
> ...


I drive a proper taxi. Neither our clients or our drivers act like these people. Uber attracts the bottom feeders, on all fronts, especially their executive managers.


----------



## nouberipo (Jul 24, 2018)

dauction said:


> *Uber driver shoots passenger to death after his boyfriend vomits in the car and they argue about clean-up fee*
> 
> An Uber driver shot and killed a New Mexico passenger on St Patrick's Day after his boyfriend threw up in the car. The driver, Clayton Benedict, got into a heated argument with the passenger over 'a large amount of vomit' in the car.
> 
> ...


there is actually something to be said in terms of a correlation occurring between illiteracy and the inability to coherently communicate. As for your assumptions about drivers, I would venture to guess that the anonymous riders that are picked up around the world by drivers are much more likely to be drugged up, drunk, and liars. Like another person wrote, go to bed kid and please learn to write and support your false arguments before taking to the internet forums.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

simont23 said:


> I drive a proper taxi. Neither our clients or our drivers act like these people. Uber attracts the bottom feeders, on all fronts, especially their executive managers.


Nonsense ⬆
Only reason why uber grew so fast was
Poorly managed taxi fleets, bad taxi service and smelly taxi ? drivers

passengers worldwide Obviously prefer Uber


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

dauction said:


> *Uber driver shoots passenger to death after his boyfriend vomits in the car and they argue about clean-up fee*
> 
> An Uber driver shot and killed a New Mexico passenger on St Patrick's Day after his boyfriend threw up in the car. The driver, Clayton Benedict, got into a heated argument with the passenger over 'a large amount of vomit' in the car.
> 
> ...


You a yellow cab driver?


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Well, well, well...look at what I just happened to find. Apparently there's a little bit more to the story than was originally posted. (as usual)

_ALBUQUERQUE, N.M.- James Porter, had a .23 blood alcohol concentration level, according to a toxicology report.

The report also says Porter had MDMA, commonly known as molly or ecstasy, in his system._

Allegedly, Porter also threatened to run over the driver and was trying to commandeer the car when shot.

https://www.kob.com/albuquerque-new...iver-had-alcohol-drugs-in-his-system/5392280/
Try not to get too upset when the driver beats the rap or gets a slap-on-the-wrist plea bargain.


----------



## DeadEndRoad (Sep 9, 2019)

dauction said:


> *Uber driver shoots passenger to death after his boyfriend vomits in the car and they argue about clean-up fee*
> 
> An Uber driver shot and killed a New Mexico passenger on St Patrick's Day after his boyfriend threw up in the car. The driver, Clayton Benedict, got into a heated argument with the passenger over 'a large amount of vomit' in the car.
> 
> ...


Gonna ask you a question, how many uber rides in the US do think that are completed each day?. And of those completed each day, how many do you believe are completed safely vs those with an incident? I am not anti gun. It's just that anytime a gun is drawn, nothing good happens. I believe that on any given day when we walk out our door there is always a chance that trouble is around the corner. Remember your asking passengers to carry a gun not an umbrella.


----------



## Galveston (Aug 16, 2019)

dauction said:


> *Uber driver shoots passenger to death after his boyfriend vomits in the car and they argue about clean-up fee*
> 
> An Uber driver shot and killed a New Mexico passenger on St Patrick's Day after his boyfriend threw up in the car. The driver, Clayton Benedict, got into a heated argument with the passenger over 'a large amount of vomit' in the car.
> 
> ...


Fantastic I'll be collecting guns like lost phones $$$


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

dauction said:


> Off to work .. Have fun with this


Calling Dr. Phil...


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

DeadEndRoad said:


> Gonna ask you a question, how many uber rides in the US do think that are completed each day?. And of those completed each day, how many do you believe are completed safely vs those with an incident? I am not anti gun. It's just that anytime a gun is drawn, nothing good happens. I believe that on any given day when we walk out our door there is always a chance that trouble is around the corner. Remember your asking passengers to carry a gun not an umbrella.


I agree ..that's why I posted this ..please re-read my original post

I don't believe Guns make anyone any safer..what they do do though is ensure that accidents will occur., people will shoot others over minor shatt etc.. you can longer have a heated debate without one in the crowd ending it by shooting the other.


----------



## Lancelot1 (Oct 27, 2019)

dauction said:


> OG ..seriously shouldn't Passengers being carrying as well .. damn near everyday we read about a Uber/lyft driver , drunk , drugged up , rape shooting .. Passengers have a right to protect themselves just as drivers do .. I mean you don't want to infringing on their 2nd amendment rights ...correct .. It's probably best if everyone was carrying .. everyone would be safer ..right


Problem is, drivers aren't supposed to be carrying.


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

Lancelot1 said:


> Problem is, drivers aren't supposed to be carrying.


I know.. My entire posts were to demonstrate to the Drivers that think everyone is safer is if they have guns.. the old what's good for the goose is good for the gander.. no one is safer when everyone is walking around with guns ...

The REAL ISSUES are:

1. De-esculating sitations ..TRAINING is key and Uber drivers have ZERO training (as a City Bus driver we were constantly in training ..to become "professional" drivers that know how to properly handle most situations- road and passengers)

2. Face to Face interviews before being hired on as IC drivers

3. More intensive background checks.. every 6 months-year a new report on driver

4. Spot random drug and alcohol testing.. where Alert pops up on your uber app to head to so and so clinic and have a Drug/Alcohol test (every 3 months or so a random comes up .. UBer pays of course)

These are the types of solutions that need to be legislated because Uber/Lyft are not going to do them on their own because of the added expense.

You dont shoot people because they are drunk and being abusive ..you separate yourself from the situation .depending on the severity of the situation you call proper authorities to follow up


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

"his boyfriend"?!

I don't get it. Can somebody draw me a picture?



dauction said:


> *Uber driver shoots passenger to death after his boyfriend vomits in the car and they argue about clean-up fee*
> 
> An Uber driver shot and killed a New Mexico passenger on St Patrick's Day after his boyfriend threw up in the car. The driver, Clayton Benedict, got into a heated argument with the passenger over 'a large amount of vomit' in the car.
> 
> ...


The rideshare companies are really dropping the ball by not giving us a list of justifiable reasons when we can shoot our passengers.

One issue I haven't been able to get clarification on is farting. I think one little quiet fart that's not too stinky probably isn't grounds for using lethal force, but what about using non-lethal force? I'm thinking about OC spray or a taser.

Now clearly multiple audible farts which are stinky is grounds for using lethal force. Even the NFL has some kind of audible rule. I overhear the refs and commentators on tv say that when I'm at the sports bar.

Now granted sometimes football players do you have their faces right in other guys butts, but being in a confined car with limited ventilation to me makes it the same level of offense.


----------



## Jack Marrero (Oct 24, 2015)

dauction said:


> OG ..seriously shouldn't Passengers being carrying as well .. damn near everyday we read about a Uber/lyft driver , drunk , drugged up , rape shooting .. Passengers have a right to protect themselves just as drivers do .. I mean you don't want to infringing on their 2nd amendment rights ...correct .. It's probably best if everyone was carrying .. everyone would be safer ..right


Let's both drivers and riders carry guns. We may even have a new ride name: "Uber Wild West".


----------



## Steve appleby (May 30, 2015)

I live in the people’s Republic of Maryland, you can’t carry in the peoples Republic of Maryland.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Steve appleby said:


> I live in the people's Republic of Maryland, you can't carry in the peoples Republic of Maryland.


*Legal Conceal Carry in Maryland*

Everyday Maryland residents seeking a CCW permit that is valid in Maryland start their gun permit certification process here. We have put together the simplest concealed carry online permit qualification survey. In our 6-question survey you will see if you qualify for the Maryland recognized concealed carry license. Our CHL trainer is state approved; we are not a government agency.
https://state.usconcealedonline.com...MIrOiu6_a95QIVyZ-zCh1FUgNXEAAYASAAEgKq3_D_BwE


----------



## UberesMierda (Oct 27, 2019)

dauction said:


> *Uber driver shoots passenger to death after his boyfriend vomits in the car and they argue about clean-up fee*
> 
> An Uber driver shot and killed a New Mexico passenger on St Patrick's Day after his boyfriend threw up in the car. The driver, Clayton Benedict, got into a heated argument with the passenger over 'a large amount of vomit' in the car.
> 
> ...


This drives is our hero.


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

Steve appleby said:


> I live in the people's Republic of Maryland, you can't carry in the peoples Republic of Maryland.


I think you mean the peoples democratic republic of Maryland.


----------



## Steve appleby (May 30, 2015)

Cold Fusion said:


> *Legal Conceal Carry in Maryland*
> 
> Everyday Maryland residents seeking a CCW permit that is valid in Maryland start their gun permit certification process here. We have put together the simplest concealed carry online permit qualification survey. In our 6-question survey you will see if you qualify for the Maryland recognized concealed carry license. Our CHL trainer is state approved; we are not a government agency.
> https://state.usconcealedonline.com...MIrOiu6_a95QIVyZ-zCh1FUgNXEAAYASAAEgKq3_D_BwE


You can't carry in Maryland. Trust me I know this I used to be a arm security guard for a government contractor. You have to have a "good and substantial" reason to carry. Maryland is a "May issue" state. It sucks I know.


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

The Uber driver should have dropped them off, take pictures, and take pictures to Uber and that should be the end of that.
Argue with anyone is pointless, argue with drunks is especially pointless.


----------



## Ubermcbc (Sep 25, 2016)

Trafficat said:


> All drivers and passengers should carry guns.


Are you a gun seller? Looks like you are trying to boost your sale. Lol.


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

Ubermcbc said:


> Are you a gun seller? Looks like you are trying to boost your sale. Lol.


Just pointing out how rediculas it is to carry ..because it makes no one safer.. if Carrying Did make everyone safer then EVERYONE should have a gun on them .. ..common sense says if that were the case their would be shootings everyday between drivers and passengers.

(the old who is mostly likely to drown ..family with or without a swimming pool)


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge (Dec 27, 2016)

I get my money rather then deal with uber... if you puke... I tel them that Uber will give me $300 but if they give me $150 I will go home and clean it right away ... they rather save money.


----------



## Fargle (May 28, 2017)

dauction said:


> Just pointing out how rediculas it is to carry ..because it makes no one safer.. if Carrying Did make everyone safer then EVERYONE should have a gun on them .. ..common sense says if that were the case their would be shootings everyday between drivers and passengers.
> 
> (the old who is mostly likely to drown ..family with or without a swimming pool)


I can't tell from this if you approve or disapprove of self-defense.


----------



## simont23 (Jul 24, 2019)

Cold Fusion said:


> Nonsense ⬆
> Only reason why uber grew so fast was
> Poorly managed taxi fleets, bad taxi service and smelly taxi ? drivers
> 
> passengers worldwide Obviously prefer Uber


only reason Uber grew so fast was because they charged fares so that they lost 5 billion last quarter, 1.2 billion latest quarter. Any taxi company losing 7-8 dollars per trip can grow, but only for as long as their financiers let them. The taxi company I was associated with is very clean and tidy and has grown over the past 5 years. Uber has come to our town, but their drivers all last about 4-6 months and have to work full time in other jobs and drive illegally away over the times we are allowed to drive for in our country to get some sort of income.



Fargle said:


> I can't tell from this if you approve or disapprove of self-defense.


If all good people get rid of their guns, then only bad people will have them.


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

How in the world does someone get shot over this petty shit


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

simont23 said:


> The taxi company I *was* associated with is very clean and tidy and has grown over the past 5 years. Uber has come to our town and Kicked our Ass


.........said the former Cabbie, Whistling Dixie ?

Uber's in 65 countries and 700+ cities around the Globe ?
millions of passenger use and like Uber Daily✔
There is an unending worldwide supply of low skill workers
willing to be exploited ✔
Win-Win?


----------



## simont23 (Jul 24, 2019)

Cold Fusion said:


> .........said the former Cabbie, Whistling Dixie ?
> 
> Uber's in 65 countries and 700+ cities around the Globe ?
> millions of passenger use and like Uber Daily✔
> ...


The reason I left is because I sold my shares in Taxi Company, built a house with the money I had made driving, sold it, and am now doing another. Try that with the money you make from driving for Uber. I will admit that the house Garrett Camp bought with the money he made from your driving is flasher than mine.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Another Ant said:


> The driver has been charged with second degree murder. He shot the passenger* five times* in the back.
> 
> https://www.abqjournal.com/1335764/uber-driver-charged-in-fatal-shooting-of-passenger.html


Just like the post office, this is the type of job that us likely to make someone who is already on the edge just snap.

You think of all the drivers who are broke, desperate, and uber is ****ing them over worse each day and it's surprising more don't lose it.



Steve appleby said:


> You can't carry in Maryland. Trust me I know this I used to be a arm security guard for a government contractor. You have to have a "good and substantial" reason to carry. Maryland is a "May issue" state. It sucks I know.


Being a taxi driver is a "good and substantial" reason in any state.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Another Ant said:


> The driver has been charged with second degree murder. He shot the passenger* five times* in the back.


Well, if the coward hadn't turned around he would have been shot in the face.



dauction said:


> I don't believe Guns make anyone any safer.


Someone who was home sleeping when a break in occurred might disagree with you.



dauction said:


> Just pointing out how rediculas it is to carry ..because it makes no one safer..


You obviously have never spent any time in a ghetto. And you CLEARLY don't know anyone who works in law enforcement.


----------



## simont23 (Jul 24, 2019)

Mista T said:


> Well, if the coward hadn't turned around he would have been shot in the face.
> 
> Someone who was home sleeping when a break in occurred might disagree with you.
> 
> You obviously have never spent any time in a ghetto. And you CLEARLY don't know anyone who works in law enforcement.


Quite right. As I have said about a billion times, if good people get rid of their weapons, then only bad people have them. Please argue with me using a fact or two. Do not just repeat stupid generalisations


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

dauction said:


> *Uber driver shoots passenger to death after his boyfriend vomits in the car and they argue about clean-up fee*
> 
> An Uber driver shot and killed a New Mexico passenger on St Patrick's Day after his boyfriend threw up in the car. The driver, Clayton Benedict, got into a heated argument with the passenger over 'a large amount of vomit' in the car.
> 
> ...


Your comment is extremely biased, first we don't know who escalated the confrontation, but as the article stated the passengers were impaired and the driver was ILLEGALLY carrying a firearm. It doesn't matter if the driver had a weapons permit to carry, he signed a TOS agreement that forbid all Uber drivers to carry guns.
Driving drunk passengers is inherently part of the job, it's going too happen, especially if you pick up from bars
This driver most likely has poor social and communication skills, because he initiated the confrontation when he most likely became very belligerent with the passenger because he puked in his vehicle, I've met several drivers who carry that think they are Wyatt Earp. From what I've read this driver should have never been employed by Uber or any other company that interacts with the public.
BTW having a carry permit does NOT give you the right to violate YOUR TOS agreements. If you can't honor what you agree to and feel so insecure about your safety then please don't drive absolute strangers around because you're just as dangerous to the public as any criminal.



Mista T said:


> Well, if the coward hadn't turned around he would have been shot in the face.
> 
> Someone who was home sleeping when a break in occurred might disagree with you.
> 
> You obviously have never spent any time in a ghetto. And you CLEARLY don't know anyone who works in law enforcement.


If one feels so insecure about crime then I would suggest don't do rideshare. More often than not those who carry a gun in violation of the TOS agreement they signed are those who carry because they are looking for trouble.
It's no different then those who drink alcohol find a false sense of courage and get their ass Wupped.
I have no argument that having a firearm in your home to protect yourself from intruders, but those who feel that they need to carry at all times are just compensating for having a small weenie.


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

peteyvavs said:


> Your comment is extremely biased, first we don't know who escalated the confrontation, but as the article stated the passengers were impaired and the driver was ILLEGALLY carrying a firearm. It doesn't matter if the driver had a weapons permit to carry, he signed a TOS agreement that forbid all Uber drivers to carry guns.
> Driving drunk passengers is inherently part of the job, it's going too happen, especially if you pick up from bars
> This driver most likely has poor social and communication skills, because he initiated the confrontation when he most likely became very belligerent with the passenger because he puked in his vehicle, I've met several drivers who carry that think they are Wyatt Earp. From what I've read this driver should have never been employed by Uber or any other company that interacts with the public.
> BTW having a carry permit does NOT give you the right to violate YOUR TOS agreements. If you can't honor what you agree to and feel so insecure about your safety then please don't drive absolute strangers around because you're just as dangerous to the public as any criminal.


Pete .. I'm pointing out how ludicrous the idea of everyone carrying a gun makes society safer... .. the old what's good for the goose is good for the gander

There will always be bad passengers and bad drivers ..a small percentage of the millions of daily rides ..but putting a gun in everyones hands ...drivers and passengers simply increases the odds daily killings over stupid stuff..


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

dauction said:


> Pete .. I'm pointing out how ludicrous the idea of everyone carrying a gun makes society safer... .. the old what's good for the goose is good for the gander
> 
> There will always be bad passengers and bad drivers ..a small percentage of the millions of daily rides ..but putting a gun in everyones hands ...drivers and passengers simply increases the odds daily killings over stupid stuff..


I agree ?%


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

simont23 said:


> I will admit that the house Garrett Camp bought with the money he made from your driving is flasher than mine.


Liquidated Taxi stock funding home construction ?‍?
I'm confident Ted Kaczynski's cabin retreat is flashier ✔


----------



## EphLux (Aug 10, 2018)

simont23 said:


> I drive a proper taxi. Neither our clients or our drivers act like these people. Uber attracts the bottom feeders, on all fronts, especially their executive managers.


I've been told the same thing by another taxi driver here in Los Angeles.


----------



## I will crack Lyft hacks (Aug 5, 2019)

I think kids should carry guns, because some crazy adult with a gun might come around. All kids should be armed before leaving home.


----------

